# Poor Pixel



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Being a little girl is tough. Pixel has lost most of her teeth all at once, the ones left (her canines) are flapping in the breeze. So she can't eat anything but very soft food comfortably. At the same time, she came down with a UTI. 

She's on antibiotics and a pH stabilizer for her urinary tract, probiotics to protect her tummy, and frozen washcloths to make her mouth feel better. Hopefully another few days and she'll be as good as new!


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

Poor baby! Everything at once. It's just not fair. Hugs to Pixel. Hope she's back to her self soon.


----------



## NickieTwo (Jun 17, 2013)

Hope Pixel feels better very soon. I've never had a puppy loose most baby teeth at the same time, but assume the vet said it was ok.


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

Feel better soon little Pixel! Big brother Kodi better enjoy this time before your big girl teeth come in. Lol.


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

Poor little girl….Kodi is in for big trouble soon!:biggrin1: Hope little Pixel is feeling better soon.:hug:


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

awww poor little girl! I feel so bad for her with everything going on at once. Hope she feels better soon!


----------



## HavGracie (Feb 27, 2012)

Oh, poor little Pixel! Hope she's feeling better soon. In the meantime, Kodi is probably relishing his peace and quiet.&#55357;&#56841;


----------



## MWilson (May 22, 2015)

Oh, no. Hope she get better soon. Poor baby!


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

Kodi gets a few days of peace. Birdi jumped into the crate where she eats this morning. It's on top of a wire crate that sits behind the sofa-door opening on the 100 crate is 23" off the floor, and well back from the edge of the top of the wire crate.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

NickieTwo said:


> Hope Pixel feels better very soon. I've never had a puppy loose most baby teeth at the same time, but assume the vet said it was ok.


Yes, I was surprised too, (this didn't happen with Kodi) but she said some of them do it this way! It's also been amazing watching the adult front teeth come in&#8230; One day she had nothing but gums. The next morning one or two had poked through and you could see the rest under the skin, by tonight, they are all through, even though they are just nubs.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Molly120213 said:


> Feel better soon little Pixel! Big brother Kodi better enjoy this time before your big girl teeth come in. Lol.


Actually, from what I've seen, adult teeth aren't as sharp as those little needlely baby teeth!!!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Tom King said:


> Kodi gets a few days of peace. Birdi jumped into the crate where she eats this morning. It's on top of a wire crate that sits behind the sofa-door opening on the 100 crate is 23" off the floor, and well back from the edge of the top of the wire crate.


Yes, we are CONSTANTLY having to keep her from jumping off things. She can jump up on our (HIGH) bed now!


----------



## Ollie"s Mom (May 23, 2014)

Poor baby, hope you get those little chompers soon. Feel better little one.


----------



## 31818 (Oct 29, 2014)

krandall said:


> Yes, we are CONSTANTLY having to keep her from jumping off things. She can jump up on our (HIGH) bed now!


Ji, Ji, Ji, I si we have similar interests! Mi vet says that Havanese jus gonna hav to be Havanese and dont worry about it.

Here is a good trick for you....jump up on bed, run to other side and jump down, now RLH around foot of bed and jump up again. Do this over and over again ,,,,,,,,20 times,,,,,,,,and then you ready for nap! eace:

Hope you feeling better mi Pixie Pixel.

besos Ricky Ricardo


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Ricky Ricardo said:


> Ji, Ji, Ji, I si we have similar interests! Mi vet says that Havanese jus gonna hav to be Havanese and dont worry about it.
> 
> Here is a good trick for you....jump up on bed, run to other side and jump down, now RLH around foot of bed and jump up again. Do this over and over again ,,,,,,,,20 times,,,,,,,,and then you ready for nap! eace:
> 
> ...


You are quite a bit older than Pixel, Ricky... It's a lot safer for you than for her. Unfortunately baby Havanese have NO sense of self-preservation. I've seen them jump off horrifically high things if not closely monitored. Since Pixel's long-term soundness is very important to what I want her to do in the future, I can't take any chances.


----------



## Zoe093014 (Jan 27, 2015)

Hope little Pixel is feeling better today.


----------



## Zoe093014 (Jan 27, 2015)

Hope little Pixel is feeling better today.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

She does seem to be more herself today. The teeth will be an issue for a while, of course, but she is much more spunky and playful again, so I think she's feeling better from the UTI.


----------



## 31818 (Oct 29, 2014)

krandall said:


> It's a lot safer for you than for her.


Oh no, mi vet and mi tink that you should never encourage a BabyHava to jump from high places. Same goes for AdultHava two! I would never do that. :lie:

besos, Ricky Ricardo



> Unfortunately baby Havanese have NO sense of self-preservation.


(I can think of at least one young adult Havanese who has no sense of self-preservation! Ricky's Popi)


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Ricky Ricardo said:


> Oh no, mi vet and mi tink that you should never encourage a BabyHava to jump from high places. Same goes for AdultHava two! I would never do that. :lie:
> 
> besos, Ricky Ricardo
> 
> (I can think of at least one young adult Havanese who has no sense of self-preservation! Ricky's Popi)


Yes, even the staid, adult 6 year olds occasionally make "questionable" choices!


----------



## parrotfeathers (Sep 15, 2014)

Elke still has most of her baby teeth. She has puppy nylabones everywhere. We have some really rough play times and I have a few puncture wounds--nothing serious though.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

parrotfeathers said:


> Elke still has most of her baby teeth. She has puppy nylabones everywhere. We have some really rough play times and I have a few puncture wounds--nothing serious though.


Before Pixel started losing hers, she bit me (and drew blood) twice&#8230; Both times when taking a treat during training. Since then, we've worked (a lot!!!) on "wait" for the cookie! 

Now her remaining teeth are so wiggly that she doesn't want to bite down on them. If she wants to play tug, the minute she pulls, I let go. I don't want to take a chance on her hurting her mouth and decide she doesn't like tugging!

All her front teeth are showing quite a bit now&#8230; it's AMAZING how fast the whole process goes!!!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

ahhhh puppyhood ehhh.


----------



## Dive Girl (Apr 26, 2015)

I feel for Pixel as it sounds like Wicket lost his teeth the same way. We think he looks like our 10 year old son as neither of them have many teeth! I noticed his bottom teeth were starting to break through his gums today and he wants to use us to help ease the teething pain. I hope Pixel is feeling better soon and recovers from her UTI quickly.


----------

